# tankmates for Angels??



## artemisblossom (May 22, 2008)

I will soon be setting up my 46 gal bowfront tank and can't decide what to put in it. I know I want a couple angel fish ..........but haven't a clue what to put with them. I already have a community tank with livebearers and cories so I don't want those...... do gouramis go with angels? what else would be compatible? I would like something colorful as the tank decor will be a sand bottom and huge black gothic type castle


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

http://www.tropicalfishandaquariums.com/Compatibility/NameResults.php
As you know, every fish has it's own distinct temperament. So this is mainly a guide.


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

Even though the tank is a bit on the small side, angelfish and festivums ( _Mesonauta festivus_ ) are found together in the wild. It would probably be a good match considering both are relatively shy until breeding time.

Regards,
Kevin


----------



## Trigga (Sep 5, 2008)

nothing with long fins..my experience with angels taught me that they will nip anything with large finnage


----------

